# Dakine High Roller/Low Roller



## RaID

I looked at the above bags when i was buying my bag last year. 

The high roller was massive for 165cm, quite heavy for an empty bag ~7kg. Id say you could easily fit 2 peoples worth of gear for trip in one bag including all the clothes.
The low roller was lighter ~4kg but it was definitely smaller for the 165cm. The issue with the low roller for the amount of money it didnt have any special nice features or pockets, it is essentailly just one open space to put all your stuff in.

I ended up buying a 166 Burton Board Case. it was only under 4kg empty, it has two internal bags for wet gear/ boots bindings, seperate compartment for a board without bindings or you can have board with bindings in main compartment. I can easily fit all my boarding gear and 2 weeks worth of clothes. Comparing this to the low roller it has by looking at it slightly more space since it seams wider and slightly higher. It very good quality and so far i havent had issue with it. Plenty of handles to grab the bag from every direction.

Highly recommended it.


----------



## oxi

Thanks for the recommendation, the problem is where I live only the Dakine products seem to be on sale and the Burton ones are a lot more expensive. Anyway, I've been reading more on the net about the size of these bags and I think the low roller will fit all my stuff. Thanks again!


----------



## Gsoares2

not much info but i can tell you i found Low rollers on sale for cheap through REI - ended up picking up a 176 for 50$.. brand new.. Plenty of room in this bag, and im cramming my stuff as well as my girls stuff in there.


----------

